

Tell PG: Logout is broken - arohner

On OSX Chrome and Firefox, the logout button doesn't work, both on the home page, and the YC application page (http://news.ycombinator.com/apply)
======
Bud
Logout is NOT broken in OS X Lion either in Chrome (14.0.835.163) or Firefox
(6.0), on my machine at least.

However, logout can be extremely slow, and it seems to get slower if you bang
on login/logout a lot; HN might have coded in some delays to keep users from
slowing the server down.

My guess is, this user just didn't wait long enough for logout to work.

~~~
arohner
Nope, I'm waiting for the page to refresh on its own. My username stays in the
upper right corner the whole time.

I "logged out" between viewing this comment and replying to it.

It's also broken for me on OSX Safari. I don't understand how I can be the
only one with this problem on multiple browsers.

~~~
gojomo
If it's hanging in both browsers, could be a network issue... I've
occasionally seen paths to some (but not all) websites suffer from hanging
HTTP/TCP connections, perhaps due to packet sizing/fragmentation/loss issues.

Does the problem happen for you at another location? Any new local
routers/switches/access-points in the local mix? Does another OS on the same
network (perhaps even via a VM on OSX) show the same issue?

Notably, when testing this, I discovered that logging out of HN from anywhere
logs you out from everywhere. So even using a smartphone to login/logout might
be a workaround for getting your OSX login session invalidated. (Of course
discarding the browser cookies should work as well for the local browser.)

------
dkokelley
Hmm. Works for me in Win 7 Chrome. I'd be curious if the issue is related to
the login method. I use clickpass with Google.

------
niico
_Trollface_ he made you all log out and log back in again.

------
aangjie
Works fine on fedora 15. Chrome 14 FF 6 Both work fine.

------
CrazedGeek
Works for me, Android 3.2 Browser.

------
moe
Works for me on OSX Chrome 14.

------
jmonegro
Works for me, OSX chrome.

------
ltamake
Works on my iPad.

------
gojomo
Works for me, OSX FF7 (beta channel).

